# World Cup Cricket



## hypochondriac (Jul 11, 2019)

Unbelievable . India knocked out.
Kiwis in the final 
Now Aussies struggling against. Poms.


----------



## Furryanimal (Jul 11, 2019)

223 all out.Don't think it will be easy to get though


----------



## Kowhaigirl (Jul 11, 2019)

Yay the Blackcaps! At least now there will be a new winner regardless of the result in the final


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2019)

Errrm...Aussies no Longer struggling...we knocked you out....


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 11, 2019)

Ok Kiwis versus Poms for the final.Aussies not good enough.simple as that.


----------



## Kowhaigirl (Jul 11, 2019)

We need to have a wager on the final result... I'll be backing the Kiwis of course


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2019)

I hate to say it but I think the Kiwis will take it from us!!


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 11, 2019)

Kowhaigirl said:


> We need to have a wager on the final result... I'll be backing the Kiwis of course


Ok Im willing to wager 5 cents (as an IOU) that England will win.


----------



## Kowhaigirl (Jul 11, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I hate to say it but I think the Kiwis will take it from us!!



You might hate saying it but we love to hear it


----------



## Kowhaigirl (Jul 11, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> Ok Im willing to wager 5 cents (as an IOU) that England will win.



Lol. OK big spender! You're on! 
If NZ lose I'll streak this thread lol


----------



## Kowhaigirl (Jul 11, 2019)

Kowhaigirl said:


> Lol. OK big spender! You're on!
> If NZ lose I'll streak this thread lol



A like?
You probably won't 'like' at all if I end up having to go through with that bet lol


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 11, 2019)

i like watching  Roy, Bairstow and Buttler when they are on song.


----------



## Kowhaigirl (Jul 11, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> i like watching  Roy, Bairstow and Buttler when they are on song.


Cane Williamson will be the best batter on display


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 11, 2019)

Kowhaigirl said:


> Cane Williamson will be the best batter on display


dont get me wrong. 
i like him as a person


----------



## Kowhaigirl (Jul 11, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> dont get me wrong.
> i like him as a person


LOL... I've never met him, sure he is lovely. And of course, extremely talented and skilled. 
Him and Guptill will be the ones to save me from streaking haha


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 11, 2019)

Kowhaigirl said:


> LOL... I've never met him, sure he is lovely. And of course, extremely talented and skilled.
> Him and Guptill will be the ones to save me from streaking haha


guptil due to break his run of ducks


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 14, 2019)

guptil out
thats it
 im going to bed
the best 5 cents ive ever saved!


----------



## Trade (Jul 14, 2019)

I like to listen to crickets at night.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 14, 2019)

Kowha Girl
Bad  luck. I read it came down to a super over. NZ deserve to win next time perhaps.


----------



## johndoe (Jul 14, 2019)

I hope you guys realize that we here in the U.S. don't have a clue about what you're talking about.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 14, 2019)

johndoe said:


> I hope you guys realize that we here in the U.S. don't have a clue about what you're talking about.


would you prefer we private messaged?


----------



## treeguy64 (Jul 14, 2019)

Interesting, reading about something I know absolutely zilch. Cricket is where you hit a ball with a long paddle, right? Is the ball rolled on the ground, or thrown through the air? I think you run bases, right?  How many bases?  Can you get tagged out? Are there strikes, fouls and balls?


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 14, 2019)

Very exciting night for sports fans between the epic match at Wimbledon between Roger Federer and Novak Djokovic and the Cricket World Cricket finale. Novak won  7-6 , 1-6, 7-6 , 4-6, 13-12 and that last set was amazing.

Then the World Cup Cricket was won by England although in a test match it would probably have been declared a tie.



> England has claimed its maiden World Cup title in an extraordinary finale against New Zealand at Lord's, a final that has already been described as the greatest of all time and thrilled the sporting world with a finish for the ages.



For those not completely baffled by cricket, here is an explanation about how the final result was arrived at.

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-07...-decided-the-cricket-world-cup-final/11308738


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 14, 2019)

I lived in Japan for over 10 years and got into baseball to some extent . Took interest in Japanese players reaching the big leagues in America. hideki matsui? ichiro Suzuki? that was a long time ago now..l


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2019)

England are the  Cricket world Champions...Congratulations to us.....it was one of the best cricket matches I've ever seen, right on the edge of my seat... Well played Kiwis, you gave us a run for our money!!


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 15, 2019)

wasnt stokes born in new zealand?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2019)

Yes he was bless him... but as a child his Rugby Playing Father, felt it best to bring him to England to learn how to play cricket _well.._.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 15, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Yes he was bless him... but as a child his Rugby Playing Father, felt it best to bring him to England to learn how to play cricket _well.._.


so not taught how to bat by Geof Boycott then.


----------



## Ferocious (Jul 15, 2019)

*I'm not a cricket fan, but if all matches were like that one I would be......super stuff.....and the tennis too....  *


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2019)

Ferocious said:


> *I'm not a cricket fan, but if all matches were like that one I would be......super stuff.....and the tennis too.... *


 I love Cricket..especailly Village green cricket which they have all summer long here... I 'm not a tennis fan at all, but Wimbledon does the Uk proud every year.. .. and of course this week we had F1 too, and my husband never misses a race..and I watch occasionaly , and although Hamilton wins almost every one.. the race for the Championship this w/e was nail biting for 2 and 3rd place!!...


----------



## kburra (Jul 15, 2019)

johndoe said:


> I hope you guys realize that we here in the U.S. don't have a clue about what you're talking about.


Explained below!
Cricket: As explained to a foreigner... 


You have two sides, one out in the field and one in. Each man that's in  the side that's in goes out, and when he's out he comes in and the next  man goes in until he's out. When they are all out, the side that's out  comes in and the side that's been in goes out and tries to get those  coming in, out. Sometimes you get men still in and not out. 
When a man goes out to go in, the men who are out try to get him out,  and when he is out he goes in and the next man in goes out and goes in.  There are two men called umpires who stay out all the time and they  decide when the men who are in are out. When both sides have been in and  all the men have been out, and both sides have been out twice after all  the men have been in, including those who are not out, that is the end  of the game


----------



## johndoe (Jul 15, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> would you prefer we private messaged?


No thanks. You know I was kidding, right?


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 15, 2019)

johndoe said:


> No thanks. You know I was kidding, right?


this is my version of banter. hope you weren't offended


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 15, 2019)

We don't follow cricket and probably never will but then I thought the same of soccer 30 years ago.


----------

